# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Dafina Zeqiri

## Bl3ri

Kënga e saj *Rallë e përmal**lë*, më poshtë e keni tekstin e këngës po ashtu në fund edhe një video..

Edhe pse jam larg e nuk me sheh
S'do te thot qe me i imi s'je
Po e pres momentin qe dot vi
Kur do t'jemi vetem un dhe tiiii


Po te shoh rrall e permall
ushqej zemren veq me fjale
i jap shpres vetes me shum
qe kjo pritje te marr fund.

Po te shoh rrall e permall
dashuria ime e pare
eshte veshtir t`jetoj pa ty
e pres diten me u kthy .

po te shohuuu..


Edhe pse sot afer nuk te kam
S'do te thot qe me e jotja s'jam
S'do te thot qe ende nuk te ndjej
E di mir ne syt e tu sa vlej.......


Po te shoh rrall e permall
ushqej zemren veq me fjal
i jap shpres vetes me shum
qe kjo pritje te marr fund.

Po te shoh rrall e permall
dashuria ime e par
eshte veshtir t`jetoj pa ty
e pres diten me u kthy !

----------


## RaPSouL

Një ndër talentet më të reja që ka estrada shqiptare është Dafina Zeqiri, një këngëtare me një zë dhe melodi të këndshme, ka disa kenge te realizuara bukur nga ajo sic jane "Adios", kënga e saj në bashkëpunim me Hekuran Krasniqin e quajtur "Knockdown", "Rallë e përmall" etj. Komentet e cdo anëtari janë të mirëpritura në këtë temë.

----------


## Warning

Shume e lezetshme  eshte vajza me nje ze te embel

----------


## RaPSouL

*Dafina Zeqiri - Harrimi i dashurisë*

Esht nate e par qe une jom vetum
veq ti e din pse sjemi bashk
(ti e din pse sjemi bashk, ouh)
Esht zemeruar vet dashuria
kam mbyllur deren
ndajnem mbetem jasht
(jasht)

Tek vendi jot ketu pran meje
sa ftoh ska mbetur jo kujtim
(jo ska mbet asgje kujtim)
A i mban mend ato mengjeze
Kure une ty te zgjoja
me nje perqafim
(ou, oh)



Do mbetesh rugve ti
I braktisur me buzen e thar, si shkretir
(oh)
Do mbetesh rugve ti
I braktisur me buzen e thar, si shkretir
(oh)


Me endero por je askushi
ki mbetur peng i pabesise
(mbete peng i pabesise)
mallkimi te vertet te zuri
mbete harrimi i dashurise
(oh)



Do mbetesh rugve ti
I braktisur me buzen e thar, si shkretir
(oh)
Do mbetesh rugve ti
I braktisur me buzen e thar, si shkretir
(oh)

Do mbetesh rugve ti
I braktisur
(aaa, ooou)
Buzen thar
ooo
(do mbetesh tii, oo, oou, aah)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Dafina Zeqiri - I Pabesë*

Thell në zemrën tënde nuk isha e vetmja
Edhe dikush tjeter aty bente pjesë
Në buzët e tua, shkrihet ajo tjetra
Vonë e mora vesh qe ishe i pabesë..


I pabesë, je një i pabesë
Deri sa të vdes, do jem larg prej teje
I pabesë, je një i pabesë
Nuk të erdhi keq, qe zemrën ma theve..

Ashtu si me mua, luan me at' tjetrën
I flet fjalë te ëmbla si mua në fillim
I thua të dua, e fsheh të vërtetën
Sepse gjithmonë e ke vetëm një qellim



I pabesë, je një i pabesë
Deri sa të vdes, do jem larg prej teje
I pabesë, je një i pabesë
Nuk të erdhi keq, qe zemrën ma theve.....!

----------


## RaPSouL

*Dafina Zeqiri - Adios*

Dhoma e fjetjes pa ajros
E ti lakuriq po flen
Dhe era në banes
Parfim tfemnave po vjen
dy gota në tavolinë
e ti vishnje nuk pin
Numrat e ri në telefon
E kto bikini tmiat sjon

ref:honey se vet e lype
adios
honey se vet e lype
adios
honey se vet e lype
adios
hej papi
it’s over(2x)

Shejat në qaf kush ti la
Mos më thuaj që se din
Unaza jote osht në toke
Kmisha jote plot karmin
Era dhomes i vjen tim
Ti cigare nuk pin
Numrat e ri në telefon
E kto bikini tmiat sjon

Ref:2
honey vet e lype
Adios
honey vet e lype
adios
honey vet e lype
Adios
Hej papi
It’s over(2x)

...

Ref:2
honey vet e lype
adios
honey vet e lype
adios
honey vet e lype
adios
hej papi
it’s over(2x)


i tould you
trust me what i say
....

----------


## RaPSouL

*Dafina Zeqiri - Si Manushaqe*

Jam e rende me më majte
E shume kushte qes
edhe jam e embel
Vete me ty kur mbes

E nese na fillojme
E kam seriozisht
Dije qe nuk flej me ty
Pa e pase unazen n'gisht

Je si manushaqe
Hajde t'puthi n'faqe
Shume e mire je

Ku moj u rrezite
E embel si shampite
Afrohu pak ma knej.(2X)

E bukur e veshur Prada e omel si rollata
Bon drite sikur stella e omel si nutella
Bella mama ama
Tona senet i ki prej n`alfa deri n`gama
Ah yep ah honey kce
Ah yep ah beybe me
Me ty jom i plote me ty jom komplet
Me ty jom shume okej me ty mvjen ma nxehte
Come on

Nese jemi bashke
Ti se din qka t'gjen
Qdo princip i joti zemer
Te une nuk vlen
E nese na fillojme
E kam seriozisht
Dije qe nuk flej me ty
Pa e pase unazen n'gisht

Je si manushaqe
Hajde t'puthi n'faqe
Shume e mire je

Ku moj u rrezite
E embel si shampite
Afrohu pak ma knej.(2x)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Dafina Zeqiri - Zi e Terr*

Kjo nuk ka logjike
Tash kur u ndame
Nga ti ndjej frike

Me ul poshte me fjale
Dhe inat mban
Publikisht me shan

Zi e terr cdo dite
E sherr qe se kam prite
Me ben te te urrej

Fjale pas shpines kah do qe shkoj
Te lutem ti lem`
Jeten ta vazhdoj

Kjo nuk eshte e drejte
Te mi kthesh
Kunder meje krejt`

Pse ndjehesh me mire
Nese ma ben
Jeten t`veshtire

Zi e terr cdo dite
E sherr qe se kam prite
Me ben te te urrej

Fjale pas shpines kah do qe shkoj
Te lutem ti lem
Jeten ta vazhdoj

----------


## RaPSouL

*Dafina Zeqiri (Feat. Hekuran Krasniqi) - Knockdown*

Hekurani:
hey sexy mama esperame un poco
je shum cool babo je shum loco
bane tokol lkuren e ki qokol je come stella gimme un poco

le le le le le le le lej

Dafina:
Shokve të vet ju tha vërtet ouoou...
Që më bën për vete shum lehtë ouooo....
Më party jam shumë e zjarrtë haii...
E ti them jo me zë të lartë ouoououo...

Knockdown në rrugë të parë përcjell me një të shar
Knockdown dikur i them që aspak s`më pëlqen !!!

Knockdown në rrugë të parë përcjell me një të shar
Knockdown dikur i them që aspak s`më pëlqen !!!

Hekurani:
hey sexy mama esperame un poco
je shum cool babo, je shum loco
bane tokol lkuren e ki qokol je come stella gimme un poco

GRAMAFON make it`s blow up hay
GRAMAFON make it`s blow up hay

----------


## RaPSouL

*Dafina Zeqiri ft Lyrical Son - Hot Shorts*

Temperatura e nxet dhe qyteti vlon në gusht
veshi diqka shkurt e ngusht
sa syt i mshel e i hap
gjendem shpejt në club
djemt lëshojn fjalt në qdo hap

kur jom në club nHot Shorts kur tdal
kur veshem ngusht miliona fjal(2x)

Temperatura e nxet dhe qyteti vlon në gusht
veshi diqka shkurt e ngusht
sa syt i mshel e i hap
gjendem shpejt në club
djemt lëshojn fjalt në qdo hap

kur jom në club n'Hot Shorts kur tdal
kur veshi ngusht miliona fjal(2x)

kur jom en club nuk e di kur o boll
kom qef me pi shum alkool
sum intereson kush o mrena
genci a heki a ka dj a makiato bendi
ngat me dosta me nxon nojsen
me pa qdo thob tmadhe mrena që vjen
secili prej neve tparen e nxen
i nxojna na tjerat kejt shoqet me ren
Hot Shorts nice es
big fus llot of kesh blleg puq free lliri llajk
xhekpot qyshtu jena na,skom kravat nfyt
sjom si ata jom njeri i thjesht nuk jom kuller
pse gjon jom vesh se un jom reper
menen e madhe maje per veti
teper e bukur zemer kush je ti
se kom problem po qitash jom bizi
nese don nojsen call me for shazy

kur jom në club nHot Shorts kur tdal
kur veshem ngusht miliona fjal(4x)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Dafina Zeqiri - No more drama*

So tired, tired of these drama
No more, no more
I wanna be free
I'm so tired, so tired

Broken heart again
Another lesson learn
Better know your friends
Or else you will get burn
Gotta count on me
Cause I can guarantee
That I'll be fine

No more pain (no more pain)
No more pain (no more pain)
No drama (no more drama in my life)
Noone's gonna make me hurt again

What a player fool
Go through ups and downs
Nowhere and all the time
You wouldn't be around
Or maybe I like the stress
Cause I was young and restless
But there was long ago
I don't wanna cry no more

No more pain (no more pain)
No more game (no more game messin with my mind)
No drama (no more drama in my life)
Nooone's gonna make me hurt again
No more tears (no more tears, I'm tired of cryin everynight)
No more fears (no more fears, I really don't wanna cry)
No drama (no more drama in my life)
I don't ever wanna hurt again
Wanna speak my mind, wanna speak my mind

Uh, it feel so good
When you let go
Avoid these drama in your life
Now you're free from all the pain
Free from all the game
Free from all the stress
So bye your happiness
I don't know
Only God knows where the story is
For me, but I know where the story begins
It's up to us to choose
Whatever we win or loose
And I choose to win

No more pain (no more pain)
No more game (tired of your playin' game with my mind)
No drama (no more drama in my life)
No more, no more, No more, no more
No more tears (no more tears, no more cryin every night)
No more fears (no more waking be up in the morning)
No drama, no more in my life

No more drama, no more drama
No more drama, no more drama
NO MORE DRAMA
NO MORE DRAMA
NO MORE DRAMA
NO MORE DRAMA
NO MORE DRAMA
No more drama in my life
So tired, tired of these drama

----------


## RaPSouL

*Dafina Zeqiri - Just Me*

This is to all the jealous ladys,
- cant look at them self,
keep lookin' at my shit,
ahh,
you know what? (what what what)

The girls lookin' at me and sayin' look at that shit,
look at that shit, look at that shit.
but i dont give it down i keep pumpin my shit,
workin' at my shit,
keep my hump up in the ayer.
x2

When im in the club,
see all the eyes on me,
i came just to have fun, watch the clock baby,
dj play a hot song and make me moves,
i keep doing what a girl supposed to do,
the girls look at me like they want to move to,
uuuuuuuuuuuhh yeaaaah

The girls lookin' at me and sayin' look at that shit,
look at that shit, look at that shit.
but i dont give it down i keep pumpin my shit,
workin' at my shit,
keep my hump up in the ayer.
x2

Tani kur jom un ne club, sexy veshun ndihem mir
dhe mendja osht ka un kur jom mbrenda,
por prap jom shum e lire.
qdo levizje qe e bej, qdo fjal qe un e them,
e shoh, e njoh, e vrej, e ndjej, se dikujttttt i dhem.

The girls lookin' at me and sayin' look at that shit,
look at that shit, look at that shit.
but i dont give it down i keep pumpin my shit,
workin' at my shit,
keep my hump up in the ayer.
x4

----------


## RaPSouL

*Dafina Zeqiri - Meshkujt si ti*

Nga shkallet shpejt zbret
Me shikim te vret
Embel flet

Qdo femen pesh e qon
Provokon
Per vete e bon

E lyp momentin dhe e gjen
E shpejt te une vjen
E une pa problem
Drejt e nsy i them

I njoh mashkujt si ti
I njoh (Typat) Tipat si ti
I njoh djemt si ti

(2x)
Une aty e ti hala po rin vet
E di qe ke njevoj mu ni pak ma nxeht
E di qe ke nevoj mos e zgat mo
Je e para qe mthu jo

Drejt ne sy me shikon
Embel qesh Nuk pushon
Dhe behet qe skupton
Insiston
Prap provon

Noshta pse se lejoj
E sfidoj pesh e qoj
Dhe prap te une vjen
E shikoj dhe njejt i them

I njoh mashkujt si ti
I njoh (Typat) Tipat si ti
I njoh djemt si ti

(2x)
Une aty e ti hala po rin vet
E di qe ke njevoj mu ni pak ma nxeht
E di qe ke nevoj mos e zgat mo
Je e para qe mthu jo

(4x)
I njoh mashkujt si ti
I njoh (Typat) Tipat si ti
I njoh djemt si ti

----------


## Flora82

Me  pelqen  ka  nje  ze  te  embel,  dhe  ka  stil  te  veqant .

----------


## Tigresha

Si gjithe kengetaret tjera,, i shtohet numrit edhe Dafina, per fat te keq eshte jetime si shumica e kolegeve te saj, gjynah qe eshte shume e varfer por ka nje ze te mrekullueshem.

----------


## Dar_di

*Dafina: Gjithmonë do të dua Ledri (video)*

Dafina Zeqiri ne rrjetin social facebook shprehet e shqetsuar për ata qe ka ndodhur ne mes Krenarit dhe Ledrit.

Ajo Krenarit i drejtohet me keto fjalë:

“Baby ti më ke pasur mua, por e ke zgjedhur tjetrën. Tani unë jam e lumtur me jetën time, Të lutem shko, mos rri, unë të dua ty sepse ti më le mua. Shko shko të lutem sepse jam e lumtur me djalin tim me jetën time të re…

Buzëqeshja ime është provë për këtë. Gjithmonë do të dua Ledri” ka shkruar Dafina.




http://kosovalbaner.com/2012/06/dafina-zeqiri/

----------


## Brari

Kto dite nje mik me dergoj kte kengen..

me ka befasuar..

Naim krasniqin e njoh moti si mjeshter i kenges mirpo zbulova (me vjen keq pse kaq vone) dhe Dafinen..
Tash po shoh se paska pas tem te vecant per Dafinen..

Pra  para meje e paskan shijuar tjere kte talent te jashtzakonshem..

Raps e dard.. na tregoni dicka me shum per Dafinen.. Jeta e saj origjina e tjera kuriozitete..

Suksese Dafines e uroj sa me shum keng te bukura te krijohen per tu kenduar prej kesaj kengetareje fantastike..

Bravo..kush e zbuloj Dafinen.. e i dha mundesine te cfaqet.. ne skene..

Ja dhe kjo kenga qe sic e thash nje dit..eshte nje mrekulli  me vehte.. qe ja vlen ta ket sejcili CD ne kerr  e ta degjoj e te shplodh trut e nervat..

Bravo kompozitori.. poeti.. orkestra e krejt me ne krye Dafinen e Naimin..






.

----------


## Dar_di

*Xheri i vendos kushte Ledrit: O Dafinën o familjen*



Është bërë tashmë i njohur lajmi mbi ndarjen e Ledri Vulës dhe Dafina Zeqirit. Sipas burimeve pranë çiftit arsyet e ndarjes kishin të bënin me presionin mediatik mbi lidhjen e trazuar të çiftit. Në të vërtetë, presioni Ledrit nuk i ka ardhur nga media por i nga familja. Sipas burimeve jozyrtare pranë çiftit, thuhet se nëna e tij Xheri me të cilin Ledri ka një lidhje shumë të fortë, i ka vendosur ultimatum të birit, shkruan bluetooth.“Zgjidh e merr; ose Dafinën ose familjen tënde”. I gjendur në të tilla kushte, Ledri është shtirur sikur është ndarë nga Dafina. Por në të vërtetë thuhet se çifti vazhdojnë të takohen ende. Ditët e fundit, çifti janë parë së bashku në disa ambiente publike në Prishtinë.

_KOHA Ditore_

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------

